# Munich - accomodation and language course



## akira24 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

My husband and I are moving to Munich at the beginning of October. Both of us have secured a job there. However, we still have to find a flat and a language course for my husband. We are looking for a flat centrally located in Munich, and Provisionfrei. Any good suggestion from you? Please, note we are already looking for a flat on the immobilienscout.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Provisionfrei flats are a bit more difficult to find and it might take you a while to find one. For a place to stay for the first few weeks/months I suggest taking a look on here 
WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de
and try and get a flat that is vacant for a period or share a place until you find something you like. 
For German courses try the 'Volkhochschule' at vhs.de - Alle Volkshochschulen und ihre Kurse - Deutschlandweit


----------

